# is it me or is this round unsafe to fire



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

the round in question is a pmc x-tac 5.56


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it the ding you are woried about ? I have no idea what x-tac is (I don't shoot factory). That little ding should not be a problem...However with your past exploits with guns I may just toss it.....

It looks like remanufactured, or you fed it in on M4 feed ramps and it bound up a tiny bit.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with Don...that little ding won't hurt a thing...shoot it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks like a case of too (or with) much lube, during the reload process. A pressure dent formed on the case shoulder during resizing. Won't hurt, but if you reloaded this round, you need to back off the lube next time. It only takes a tiny amount.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

:that:

Shoot it, no problem mon.

:hunter:


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

shoot it. I used to get those lots with my .243 when I first started reloading. I got the lube figured out now im good to go but I never had any problems shooting rounds with bigger dents than that.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

ok i just didnt want to fire it and wind up with a case stuck in the chamber of my new AR that only has 46 rounds through it so far


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

That ding will pop right back out when u fire it.... :teeth:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

When you fire a round out of the AR, you will normally have a ding where the brass deflector strikes it upon ejection. These also are no problem as they will virtually disappear when they are resized.

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ What they all said. Almost all my once fired brass has dings in one place or another. Everything still fires and ejects.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

small dents are fine just make sure you check them for cracks. small dents are fine cracks are bad.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

poe said:


> small dents are fine just make sure you check them for cracks. small dents are fine cracks are bad.


Amen on the cracks.

:hunter:


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

if you see a sign that says say no to crack and it reminds you to pull your pants up you might be a *******


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree the ding is nothing it's the bullet crimp...that would stop me from firing it...


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well it fired with no adverse reactions well except the gallon of water i shot with it it was unable to contain it's self lol


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Actually I see a lack of crimp. Haven't reloaded in quite awhile but it seems even low recoil .223 should have at least slight crimp.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I shoot out of the Stevens and out of the AR, NO crimp. Even in my LR308 I've had soft points smashed flat from the recoil but no set back because of it. Again no crimp.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

If I crimp anything at all, cannalure or not, I only use a light roll crimp. Bolt action or AR platform either one.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, the crimp portion of my dies are backed off to just touch the case(no crimp at all really) and I've never had a problem.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

All that the line means is that it will normally be seated at that depth. Lots of bullets don't have that ring and they shoot fine, the ring is many found in military type of bullets and a few others.imo.


----------

